# low fuel light for waxstock- how?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I am contemplating ordering the ticket for indoor reserve space but that "yellow fuel light"rule sounds impossible lol.

My fuel guage is digital and not very precise.so I don't want to risk running to dry or too much and then risk getting turned away.

so whats the best way?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Driving round till it comes on

I've been good the past 2 years and it's come on as I've pulled off the motorway and down the road from the Ricoh


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

So no classic cars then?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Sit in the car park with it in neutral with a brick on the accelerator pedal.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

IMHO - Crazy rules, set by someone that does not understand the risks, or risk assessments.

How much fuel is allowed?
How much fuel is left in each make an model of car when the light comes on?
A hummer and a blue motion VW UP will have a massive difference. 
Quantify the benefit of doing this?

Would time, effort and focus not be better spend reducing the likelihood of an incident than some daft idea that may....but probably not change the severity?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A near empty fuel tank is actually more dangerous than a full tank. It's the vapour that is the dangerous part.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> A near empty fuel tank is actually more dangerous than a full tank. It's the vapour that is the dangerous part.


Couldn't agree more, however some daft venue insurance company seems to know best. Luckily I have no problem emptying fuel from my mini with a heavy foot.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea its a stupid idea.

So any suggestions guys?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it is an unfortunate situation but we don't set the rules, the venue does (and their insurers as has been pointed out).

Some venues want full tanks as the vapour is more flammable than the liquid so they consider empty tanks a hazard (this is far better for show organisers and visitors). Other H&S experts consider the sheer volume of full tanks to be a liability in itself, and I am guessing the fire service will actually step into a building knowing cars have empty tanks rather than knowing they are all full! We have to assume someone, somewhere is making an intelligent decision and live with it...

The trick is to run the tank down in the preceding week, then only top up a few gallons at a time and work out how far away the venue is. Most cars will have 40-80 miles on reserve these days, so not as bad as it was when you'd get 20 miles before meeting the AA man on the hard shoulder.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

mr.t said:


> I am contemplating ordering the ticket for indoor reserve space but that "yellow fuel light"rule sounds impossible lol.
> 
> My fuel guage is digital and not very precise.so I don't want to risk running to dry or too much and then risk getting turned away.
> 
> so whats the best way?


Digital gauges will still have a 'low fuel' message at around 1/8th of a tank. This is what the H&S venue staff will want to see. Small fill ups should mean you're never far away from the reserve level. Sorry for the hassle, it is a pain, we know that.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

just hope when you've been to waxstock you change the fuel filter due to having dragged all the  out of the tank into the filter running the fuel low p.s i know thats its job is to filter the fuel but always safer not to run the risk and mine always gets topped back up a quarter of a tank :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Doesn't all modern cars actually warn you based on range rather volume of fuel in the tank? 

I'd go and drive the car in an uneconomical fashion for a while to trigger my warning early. That way I'd actually have a reasonable amount of fuel in my tank and the range would open up once driving normal again.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

With some simple math you can get it spot on. If you take what MPG your car returns and then work out the distance travelled from your front door to the arena then using a fuel calculator you can work out the amount of fuel needed to get there and predetermine the reserve fuel light of your car.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> just hope when you've been to waxstock you change the fuel filter due to having dragged all the  out of the tank into the filter running the fuel low p.s i know thats its job is to filter the fuel but always safer not to run the risk and mine always gets topped back up a quarter of a tank :doublesho


You don't need to change the fuel filter of modern cars, even if you run dry. The pick up is never at the base of the tank and is also pre-filtered. And you won't be running dry at Waxstock, you just need the reserve light on...


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

So aslong as the yellow fuel light is on its ok?
Hmmm really un sure what to do.im about 40 milee away frlm recho.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think that, historically,in many cars the yellow warning light is usually triggered with approx one gallon left in the tank ?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Could always fit a yellow LED in the dash I suppose.....


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

getting my light on my twinturbo supra is ****ing easy, to easy, lol


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

all you have to do tho really, is keep an £5 can in the boot incase, ( just leave in hotel room) and work out how much money to put in your tank from the venue from where you are, its not rocket science. and if close by and run out, put in £3-5 worth


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Love the stupidity of health and safety, they want the fuel light on so there's less fuel there. Which as previously mentioned isn't safer. So to counter it everyone has to bring fuel in containers in their car, containers less safe than a fuel tank. Logic 

As said though just roughly work it out and if it's not quite on just boot it around for 5 minutes before turning up


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Why do you need fuel in containers? There's still plenty of fuel in the tank on red and there's a fuel station right next to the ricoh

They're the rules, deal with it

People just like something to moan about about everything, why all the fuss


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

This sounds like a drama for no reason... surely you know how many miles yoir car can do on the reserve light etc? If not then as said it's roughly 50-60 miles on modern cars so drive the car until the light comes on, stick a fiver of fuel in the day before and it should come back on as you drive to the venue.

Et voila.

This will no doubt be a rule made by the nearest fuel station to the venue lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok just so you guys know why im asking........

Right now my display shows 1/4 Of a tank with a range of 61 miles left....Recho arena is 34 miles away.so you set off thinking wow got lots no problem.

Now with a quarter pf a tank showin id usually top up because The guage is that silly that as soon as i drive a short up the road (usually once youve gone passed a petrol station lol)thinking you have lots the range it will drop suddenly and then show no more digits like -------- so your never at ease.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Cars don't just stop when out of fuel - they will cough and splutter a bit a few miles previous.



So buy a fuel container and keep a gallon in your boot while you find the limits of your fuel gauge. Stop and put the fuel in as soon as the engine starts to gasp.



It won't harm the car, it's just a pain if you run it properly dry and have to reprime the pump.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

On a side note...

What facilaties is there the motning to clean the car for the show?and what time does it open to the public?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Still think people are way over thinking it

There's been 30 odd cars of various ages manage it the past 4 years without a fuss


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's not rocket science. Last year I forgot about the requirement until I was half way to Coventry. I went down to junction 4 of the M6 and back just to waste some fuel. As I got back the light came on and luckily the chap in front of my in the queue didn't have his light on so I replaced him.


----------



## MAPS_XF (May 8, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> It's not rocket science. Last year I forgot about the requirement until I was half way to Coventry. I went down to junction 4 of the M6 and back just to waste some fuel. As I got back the light came on and luckily the chap in front of my in the queue didn't have his light on so I replaced him.


What's up Chris :wave:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

MAPS_XF said:


> What's up Chris :wave:


Hello


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow I can't believe I am reading this! 


Grown men trying to figure out how to get there fuel lights on? 

100+ cars manage it every year for ultimate dubs and most of those owners struggle to dress themselves but they know how many miles there car does for x amount of fuel so can have there fuel lights on. 

Or they unplug the sender so it reads empty


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.looking forward to it


----------

